# How long did you lay for after egg transfer? Toilet after ET?



## antibodiesgoaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering.  Got ET tomorrow and been reading lots of different tips for successful implantation.  I've read various posts that say you need to lay in the hospital for a minimum of an hour after ET.  I've also read to empty bladder whilst laid down in a bedpan after ET not over the toilet.  Any advice so I'm prepared??  I was at clinic Sat for EC and a lady having ET just left the room and went straight home  Thanx....


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, 
My hospital policy is you walk into the theatre and you get up and walk out   there's no laying down afterwards which did concern me but they assured me it makes no difference, once the embies are in, they're in.
Best of luck xx


----------



## Jennyloola (Aug 2, 2010)

To be honest I just got straight up afterwards and went home.  Obviously didn't do me any harm  

I think if the consultant has put them back in the lining then they will be sticking - the nurse turned and said to me I promise they can't fall out!  

Good luck

Jen
xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Bedpan!  I don't think the embryologist's would be to happy about that!

Without wanting to offend you in any way, as IVF is a very serious procedure to go through, nothing surprises me about what we can read on the internet.

Seriously there is no evidence to suggest that those help implantation at all.  Once the embies are put back they float around for 24 to 48 hours in the fluid in your womb and then implant or not in some cases.

Like the ladies above have stated, you get straight up after and then go straight for a pee, as you are bursting to go.  The embryo's cannot fall out either.

I have had 2 BFP's, so that proves to me that what we do after ET is correct.

Good luck to you and I hope you get your well deserved BFP.

x


----------



## antibodiesgoaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha ha.  Thanks Staceysm I wasn't going to pee on the embryologist!  I guess I should stop reading silly stuff&not be so gullible!  Thanks for your comments.  Good to hear what other people have done with positive results.  Xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Its more or less like havin a smear done!!no call to lay down at all!!I got up after mine and went and peed for ireland then went shoppin with my hubby!spent the first week of my 2ww shoppin and goin for lunch then went back to work second week and continued on as normal!!

Didn't no me any harm 

Good luck pet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

Same here.  I was told to lie for 5 minutes.  Manages about 3 and then had to jump up as I was going to pee myself!!

xx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanx everyone.  Had ET yesterday.  I drank loads of water before ET and was sooooo desperate for a wee.  The procedure took double the length of time as the catherer they used first was too short so they had to start again with another catherer!!  I honestly thought I'd wee in the consultants face!!!!  I told him that as I was so worried!  How embarrassing.  The embryologist then came and talked to us.  He was very interesting....  We talked for about 5 minutes.  Then I stood up and went to the loo....  So not much laying down.  Fingers crossed for us all.  OTD 7th November 9am....


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lots of luck. I had a similar experience, I was busting going in and told our consultant I was worried about seeing on her, then the transfer was totally painless, but one blast stuck in the catheter! The embryologist said 'retained' so we had to wait for him to prep it again and then have a second go. Straight after I got up and went straight to the toilet!
Wishing you lots of luck for the 7th xx


----------



## antibodiesgoaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Phoebs1 maybe the embryo sticking in the catheters a good sign.  Let's hope that's a sticky one and will stick nicely now where it should do...  Lots of luck...xxxx


----------



## GM99 (Sep 23, 2010)

I had egg t/fer yesterday, i was in agony to pee before t/fer. she scanned me and told me to half empty bladder as she could see from scan that my bladder was huge - has anyone ever tried to half empty their bladder   it was so difficult to stop once i had started. After t/fer i lay for about 5 mins, went to toilet, then lay for another half hour...


----------

